
Phase 4 Of Facebook’s Systematic Attack On Twitter: The Everyone Button - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/17/phase-4-of-facebooks-systematic-attack-on-twitter-the-everyone-button/?awesm=tcrn.ch_43I&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=direct-tcrn.ch
======
ErrantX
2 thoughts.

Firstly it will make FB security laughable because people are dozy.

Secondly the concept (minus the everyone button) is something they should have
added ages ago. So it's good to finally see.

